# Toddlers, Pillows, and SIDS?



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

Recently, my mother told me she heard on the news that children shouldn't be given pillows until they are 5 years old, due to SIDS risks. When I did a quick search on the Internet, I couldn't find anything that suggested this. Does anyone know if this is true? I do know it's very rare for toddlers to die of SIDS, but I'd never heard that we should keep pillows away from kids for so long!

I have a 2 1/2 year old who currently uses a knitted blanket as a pillow at night. (Her own idea.) I've been wanting to switch her to a toddler pillow, because often at night, the blanket ends up covering her face. It's probably ok, especially since the blanket is "holey," but it makes me very nervous.

Kristina


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

My dd is 28 months and refuses to go to bed without a pillow. I don't see how it can be a problem. If they can walk they can surely turn their head if they need more air. Subbing to see what others say.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Isn't SIDS defined as "sudden and unexplained death of an apparently healthy infant aged one month to one year." ?


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

Technically, if a child were to die by suffocating in a pillow, it wouldn't be SIDS, it would be death by suffocation. So, semantically speaking, a pillow would not increase the risk of SIDS.


----------



## Kenziesmom (Mar 10, 2005)

This is truly one of my biggest fears! When dd was a baby, she's now 13, I was always checking to make sure she was breathing...then 10 years later ds comes along..same thing all over!! THEN I read an article that there is a TODDLER SIDS!!!! AAAAGH!!! DS doesn't sleep with a pillow, sometimes he'll go to sleep on my pillow, but as soon as he's good and asleep...I gently pull him off of it because it scares me so bad!! I don't even want to take that chance!


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Honestly, the big causers of SIDS in a toddler would NOT be a pillow. I fully agree with Unityco.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

We co-sleep and dd (14 months) always ends up sharing one of our pillows. It's either that or get rammed in the face by her hard head when it's searching for some cushion to lie on! Our pillows are pretty flat so I don't worry.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I doubt that SIDS is caused by a pillow in a toddler. Rebreathing etc is far less likely when you can move away or flip around on your own.

If there is toddler SIDS, I think that is probably more likley some form of brain originated sleep apnea and a pillow isn't going to make any difference whatsoever.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
Isn't SIDS defined as "sudden and unexplained death of an apparently healthy infant aged one month to one year." ?

That's what I thought too. The presumed problem with a pillow would be suffocation and thus not SIDS.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah i don't think there is such a thing as toddler sids. My DS slept with a NON hole blanket over his head from 5 months on for awhile. He's had a pillow from around a year...and he just got a sleeping bag (he's 23m). I'm not worried. if he can't breath...he'll move. they're not going to suffocate themselves unless they have mobility issues.


----------



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I was mostly just curious if the news story was authentic or all in my mom's head LOL

Kristina


----------



## Elipsisqueen (May 7, 2007)

I'm comfortable letting my 2 year old sleep on a pillow... he's right beside me so it makes me feel less nervous about it.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I let both my 13 month DD and my 2 year old DS sleep with a pillow.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's an answer I found on http://www.babycenter.com/404_when-c...pillow_7533.bc

Judith Owens, pediatric sleep expert

Though they're often sold with crib bedding sets, pillows are not recommended for children under 2. Kids that small can easily suffocate while using one.

Actually, older kids don't need pillows either. Parents often think a pillow will provide their child with extra comfort, not realizing that their child was doing fine without it.

If you want to introduce a pillow, it's best to wait until your toddler moves from a crib to a bed. But if you want to give him one while he's still sleeping in a crib, go with one that's small (the size of an airline pillow) and firm. Stay away from feather pillows, which are too soft, can set off allergies, and can smother a child if his head sinks into it while he's sleeping.


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
I doubt that SIDS is caused by a pillow in a toddler. Rebreathing etc is far less likely when you can move away or flip around on your own.

If there is toddler SIDS, I think that is probably more likley some form of brain originated sleep apnea and a pillow isn't going to make any difference whatsoever.









:


----------

